# I want to gain weight fast. Help



## adamp (Aug 9, 2010)

Im 23 and weigh 10 stone and have a real fast metabolism so I just look slim, I dont really have a diet I just eat the average crap really like bacon butty every morning. I go gym 3 times a week.

Ive thought about taking steroids as half the people around me are on them but I think and most people on here will say its not the answer.

Ive tried supplements but they never really make a difference, wheather it was the brand or whatever I dont know. Ideally I just want to get myself to 12stone looking toned.

Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

10st huh. Don't even think bout roids yet mate. Look in the diet and nutrition section.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

its about more than supplements mate... stick up what a usual days food looks like and we can start from there.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its not just about food.

focus on deads squats bench press military press and chins, this will increase youre appetite thereby allowing you too eat the amount that everyone thinks youre magically suddenly gonna be able to force down.

build cals up slowly over time.

best diet in the world wont do jack if your train too frequently or make bad execise choices or do too many exercises.


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

London1976 said:


> 10st huh. Don't even think bout roids yet mate. Look in the diet and nutrition section.


 I 2nd that !!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

adamp said:


> Im 23 and weigh 10 stone and have a real fast metabolism so I just look slim, I dont really have a diet I just eat the average crap really like bacon butty every morning. I go gym 3 times a week.
> 
> Ive thought about taking steroids as half the people around me are on them but I think and most people on here will say its not the answer.
> 
> ...


by your own admission your daily diet sucks yet you are considering steroids?? this may seem blunt but have you no clue that it is food that builds muscle......you can build muscle with or without steroids if your diet is sufficient enough to sustain growth.....steroids will enhance the effect and get you to your goal quicker but if you diet sucks now then you will waste your money on gear....

my advice is to search on the forum for diet advice, post a thread detailing your stats etc and ask for advice......then do the same in the training section and i can guarantee you will grow.....without steroids.....

i see so many guys down my local gym who are on so much more gear than me yet do not look any different on and off cycle apart from some water retention and this is mainly because they have no clue about what is needed to feed the muscle and grow....


----------



## adamp (Aug 9, 2010)

Ive bought a supplement (true mass)

For a diet, I dont really have a strict one at the mo as the only chance I get to cook food is at night after work


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

mate just eat and eat and eat

and like cal says do the big compound movements to help ive you a base to build on!


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

adamp said:


> Ive bought a supplement (true mass)
> 
> For a diet, I dont really have a strict one at the mo as the only chance I get to cook food is at night after work


same here mate, i work full time.

tupperware and microwaves are your friend! lol


----------

